# 2017 Phylaxis Society Convention (St. Louis, MO)



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 19, 2017)

I hope to see many fellows and members at the upcoming 44th Annual Convention, March 6-11th. 

Also i'm looking forward to fellowshipping with other Worthy Knights of the Chi Rho Fraternity.

En Touto Nika

Android OS Nougat 7.0


----------

